# Under the stairs viv conversion - Need inspiration



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I am thinking of converting the gap under my stairs when I have finished my rep room revamp to have a display snake. Really need some ideas on how to design it, i was thinking along the lines of having a cupboard running along the bottom so a pool can be sunken in if needed and have an easy way to empty it form below and maybe a cupboard in the pointy bit at the top to fix any lights from and square the look of it off a bit but not really sure. Has anyone on her done an under stairs conversion?? How have you gone about heating it? Have you used glass or perspex for the doors? Also any ideas on a good display snake always helpful, maybe something I dont have already. My hallway is fairly warm and doesnt get a lot of traffic as we use the side door, one wall is the outside wall but has a large porch and converted coal shed running down the side of it so doesnt feel cold to the touch.
Any pics of what people have done already would be great.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

I built a self contained viv that would fit under the stairs for my mates snakes il see if i can find the pic, its not the best though but might give you a few ideas










The bottom had a few new doors added as this used to be snake tanks, but he decided he wanted to keep a monitor in the bottom. hope it gives you a few ideas


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry i have no ideas about building vivs/conversions! but
the best display snakes in my mind are green tree pythons....
they are stunning and are always on display on thier branch


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, i got a space just like that under my stairs, oh crap i'm getting ideas again!:whistling2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

FireDragon said:


> I built a self contained viv that would fit under the stairs for my mates snakes il see if i can find the pic, its not the best though but might give you a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you wanna come build mine :whistling2:, but yes thats the sort of thing I am talking about. Did you use glass or pespex in the end?



zetec rob said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, i got a space just like that under my stairs, oh crap i'm getting ideas again!:whistling2:


Haha, set someone else off as well.

I have just measured the base area of my stairs and its just over 8ft by just under 5ft and 6ft tall at the tallest point. I have a really old house so the staircase is really wide. Kind of thinking that maybe I should split it into 2 vivs but not sure. I think I will have to decide on a species and then build it around them.

Keep the ideas coming folks


----------



## zetec rob (Jan 5, 2009)

oakelm said:


> Haha, set someone else off as well.
> 
> I have just measured the base area of my stairs and its just over 8ft by just under 5ft and 6ft tall at the tallest point. I have a really old house so the staircase is really wide. Kind of thinking that maybe I should split it into 2 vivs but not sure. I think I will have to decide on a species and then build it around them.
> 
> Keep the ideas coming folks


That's the same size as mine, about 2 and a half foot deep, i'm thinking about just using it for one big snake viv.

If i do it i will clad the walls and ceiling of the space in laminate flooring (cheap at homebase £2.30 a pack) first.

Then will just have to make the floor and front, i would surgest using toughened glass for that size.
Find the local double glazing instaler and see if they have any old doors or windows they normaly just skip them.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Do you wanna come build mine :whistling2:, but yes thats the sort of thing I am talking about. Did you use glass or pespex in the end?
> 
> 
> Haha, set someone else off as well.
> ...


It was all done with 6mm glass due to the sheer amount and size of snakes being held in there


----------



## Stuart C (Jun 12, 2008)

zetec rob said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, i got a space just like that under my stairs, oh crap i'm getting ideas again!:whistling2:


GRRR got me thinking too... luckily I dont have stairs ... until I move in a month or two (dont think the girlfriend is going to like this idea lol)


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> I built a self contained viv that would fit under the stairs for my mates snakes il see if i can find the pic, its not the best though but might give you a few ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

This probably won't be much help but i remember seeing someone on here a while ago who had built a viv under the stairs and had step-by-step instructions on how they did it. Or was it on a different vivarium site...? Maybe Vivariumforum.com? The words "needle" and "haystack" spring to mind! 

I'll see if i can find a link to it for you...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Stuart C said:


> GRRR got me thinking too... luckily I dont have stairs ... until I move in a month or two (dont think the girlfriend is going to like this idea lol)


The joys of being single :lol2:, I can do what I like but had my mum round for a rare visit and she isnt into snakes but said "At least your not having a loads more of them silly tubs under there but dont you think it will scare the meter man" (guy who reads the electric meter). Mums can be so practical sometimes.
Kinda thinking to myself that it would be funny to see the guys face as the box is in a cupboard right next to where the viv will be.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Wow, that is stunning :mf_dribble:


 Thanks like i said its not mine i built it for my mate who a herpatoligist so has more than a few. infact he trying to get me to build an entire room of the things lol


----------



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

oakelm said:


> I am thinking of converting the gap under my stairs when I have finished my rep room revamp to have a display snake. Really need some ideas on how to design it, i was thinking along the lines of having a cupboard running along the bottom so a pool can be sunken in if needed and have an easy way to empty it form below and maybe a cupboard in the pointy bit at the top to fix any lights from and square the look of it off a bit but not really sure. Has anyone on her done an under stairs conversion?? How have you gone about heating it? Have you used glass or perspex for the doors? Also any ideas on a good display snake always helpful, maybe something I dont have already. My hallway is fairly warm and doesnt get a lot of traffic as we use the side door, one wall is the outside wall but has a large porch and converted coal shed running down the side of it so doesnt feel cold to the touch.
> Any pics of what people have done already would be great.


I was thinking abou this the other day, I have the problem of not being a home owner so I cant do anything like this just yet but to make something like this look really good i reckon if you could spend the time and the money building the wooden frame but plastering and paint the surrounding walls right up to the glass, kinda making it all flush so you cant actually see the wooden frame.
just wall and glass....

Hope you can see the same vision as me, 
Penthouse Vivs!

I'm feeling it just dont think the missus would!


----------



## dav3y1 (Jan 26, 2009)

*viv*


















hi, these are are few pics of my tank at the top of my stairs, Obviously your tank will be a different shape but youve talked about the same things as mine, ie i have 2 cupboards at the bottom of it used for storage plus it also houses my stats etc. the sides are wooden with mdf sheets on and all my wires run behind this. The top is simalar so i have added a few spots lights and vent into this. hope these are some help.
ps im not too sure how to download the picture onto a thread instead of just putting the url so if you can help me with this that would be great
cheers
dave the goat


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I was thinking along the lines of it looking like the wall part of the viv has always been there. The hallway could do with redecorating anyway. Have even been thinking that if I make the pointy lower side into an invisible cupboard by lining up with the moulding on the stairs then could have access to the viv from the side so I can put a flat panel of glass on the front instead of sliding glass and could make the viewing window of any shape then (thinking rectangle but with rounded off corners). Plus it squares the viv off a little and would give me more storage space without having to take up too much of the height from the bottom section. Going to spend a long time planning and doing this one as I dont usually display any of my snakes they are all in racks so this needs to be special. Then I can never move house again 
Now to decide on a snake to go in it. Thinking aboreal but not sure what, will probably need to get it this year so by the time I have finished it wont be a baby anymore.


----------

